# Van Halen Tour 2010



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

A little premature to make it official but Ticketmaster CEO Irving Azoff let it slip.

http://www.rollingstone.com/rockdaily/index.php/2009/09/10/report-van-halen-to-tour-in-2010/


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

ne1roc said:


> A little premature to make it official but Ticketmaster CEO Irving Azoff let it slip.
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/rockdaily/index.php/2009/09/10/report-van-halen-to-tour-in-2010/


Hopefully pricing will be a little more reasonable this time, now that the novelty has worn off.
what was it, $100+ for the nosebleeds?


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

puckhead said:


> Hopefully pricing will be a little more reasonable this time, now that the novelty has worn off.
> what was it, $100+ for the nosebleeds?


I don't think it was that bad. I had tix about 8 rows from the very top at ACC. If I can find my ticket, I'll post what it cost.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

vds5000 said:


> I don't think it was that bad. I had tix about 8 rows from the very top at ACC. If I can find my ticket, I'll post what it cost.


yes, I think it was around $80 or something if I am not mistaken. Those were pretty good seats. lower bowl. I seen them in Detroit as well, better seats and I think I paid $60 or so for that one.


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

Cant wait ... if its true 
As long as Eddie's hand gets better


----------

